# retirement visa bank bhat requirments



## Righttime (8 mo ago)

Hi friends
i have a question regarding retirement visa ..I know it must be renewed annually, but after the initial granting of the
visa, do you have to show 800,000 bht in thai bank every time you renew annually thereafter?

If so, Are there any exceptions granted to this requirement ? , 

I plan tto purchase a home here in thailand and would need access to this money that otherwise would remain 
frozen in the bank to satify this visa requirement in order to make this home purchase happen
(I am married to Thai national and currently provide all household and family support)
Thanks for your thoughts in advance!


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

If you are using banked money method (the 800K baht) it needs to be in a thai bank account in your name only for 2 months before you apply for the year extension, it needs to stay IN the account for 3 months after you get the extension granted, then the balance can't go below 400K baht for the rest of the year. 

You could cut the financial requirements to 400K baht by getting your yearly extension based on marriage to a thai (doesn't cut any ice you support a thai wife or family), you would need to have 400K baht in a thai bank account in your name only for 2 months before you apply for the yearly extension. BUT there is no requirement to keep the funds in after the extension is granted


----------



## Righttime (8 mo ago)

Thank you very much!


----------

